# Jolly Ball or Other related toys



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Any opinions on Jolly ball? Diesel can destroy just about anything I give him and not only does he destroy it sometimes he tries to eat it  What toys do your GSD's actually play with that they cannot / do not destroy? He has a very high prey drive so if it moves he is going to go after it. He has a kong and unless it is stuffed he has no interest, kills any plush animals I give him within minutes and is done with them, rips squeakers out and is done, or destroys and eats....I thought about these two


Jolly Ball Teaser (seems like he would break the outer plastic and cut his gums?










Bumble Ball ( I would really like to get him this but I am pretty sure he would kill it quite quickly)


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

If that first one has a ball inside of the outer ball, Lisl loves hers. It's some pretty tough nylon/plastic polymer. She doesn't sit and chew it though.

That is for mostly fetch, but I never throw it to her for catch. I'm afraid something that hard is capable of breaking a tooth.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Forget the teaser Lakota had teeth marks in it less than a minute. Since Apache tries to chew the jolly ball, it gets sharp edges, Lakota pushes with her nose, gets scratches on her nose, bye bye jolly ball.
She absolutely loves the bounce n play ball, she's a pretty tuff chewer and even though the ball has hundreds of teeth marks it holds up.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Agreed. Skip the teaser. I'm pretty sure my Jack broke his canines on that...didn't see it happen but it was the only new toy at the time and he would carry it using his teeth in the holes. One hard bang against the wall in a game of keep away, and crack.

We have three of the bouncy Jolly Balls, though, and they hold up well. Even though they are a soft plastic, and get teeth punctures in them, they still reinflate. The dogs love to squeexe the air out and carry them and them drop them and they come back to life. I bought one with a handle, and Lillian took the handle off in the first five minutes, but it still works fine.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't like any of the giant hard plastic Jolly balls. But...the big soft ones with handles are really, really great. I think the one I have was marked as a horse toy on the package. It has lasted for years, and it retained its shape even after many, many punctures. 

Horseman's Pride Jolly Ball : Amazon.com : Pet Supplies


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona had something like the bumble ball. She chewed off the poky things sticking out. Then swallowed them and came out last night. Bye bye stupid ball. Sounds like your guy is like Fiona who makes it her personal mission to destroy all toys given to her. How about a cow femur? That is the only thing that takes a long time for Fiona to destroy (months).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> Fiona had something like the bumble ball. She chewed off the poky things sticking out. Then swallowed them and came out last night. Bye bye stupid ball. Sounds like your guy is like Fiona who makes it her personal mission to destroy all toys given to her. How about a cow femur? That is the only thing that takes a long time for Fiona to destroy (months).
> 
> I am afraid to give him bones now too  The large beef knuckles ( I pick the largest ones) dont last long and then he gets them into pieces and eats the fragments! I have to trade him for other things of higher value to get it off of him! Scare the bejesus out of me.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Magwart said:


> I don't like any of the giant hard plastic Jolly balls. But...the big soft ones with handles are really, really great. I think the one I have was marked as a horse toy on the package. It has lasted for years, and it retained its shape even after many, many punctures.
> 
> Horseman's Pride Jolly Ball : Amazon.com : Pet Supplies


My horses have those


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We've had the same 3 Jolly Balls for years. Our dogs aren't terribly destructive and they hold up well to normal play.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Natural ropes? so if he chews them up, oh well?


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I got Zeus the jolly ball, he ignores it completely.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

My mutt has the teaser ball in the 10" size. It's been the best $18 I've ever spent on her. Hers is three years old, and while it is pretty scuffed, it's not broken. She lives to try and get the inside ball out, and still hasn't managed to do it.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Neko said:


> I got Zeus the jolly ball, he ignores it completely.


I have a feeling that Diesel may ignore it to, toys that have no animation he is not real interested in. Like he will chase the ball but once it stops moving well he is done and will not bring it back, stuffed toys if we lay it on the ground no interest but if throw it he will go get it and then destroy it. The only toys he is interested in that are not "in movement" are the ones in the toy box in which he pulls each out then decided which one he will kill. 



Neko said:


> Natural ropes? so if he chews them up, oh well?


I have heard bad things about rope toys causing obstructions etc. I have a couple rope toys no interest. 

I am on a mission, I may have to invent something or make something that has movement / noise that he cannot destroy... Now my wheels are spinning!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

So far the buster cube has been the best money spent ($13). Not sure how fast an adult dog would crush it but it's durable for a pup.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

We got Jade one of the 10" hard plastic Jolly Balls. She absolutely loves it! Now she has gauged some pretty nasty teeth marks into it, but once a week I take it and kinda run over it with my sander real quick to knock off any sharp edges so she doesn't cut up her nose too bad. She does get a few little cuts but they heal very fast and clean. She will run around in the yard for hours chasing it and it wears her out even better than her flirt pole and I don't have to do anything other than watch her to make sure she doesn't get into trouble (ie rolling it into the garden). 

It definitely has to be a supervised play, but it is some of the best money I have ever spent!


----------



## LoveOscar (Feb 4, 2013)

Oscar wont really touch anything hard and definitely wont touch anything with a squeaker in it. So I got creative, went to Toys R Us and picked up a red (with spiderman eyes) hard foam ball for 3.99 and he loves it. Im not sure what it is made of, not plastic because its not a hard ball, but it doesnt inflate either. I have a hard time squeezing it, and it reminds me of a rubber foam because it has give when Oscar flexes his jaws around it. Its about the size of a soft ball and hes very possessive of it. I wish I had the same material in a frisbee, because the cheap plastic one was punctured and broken in less than 5 minutes.

LO


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Neko said:


> So far the buster cube has been the best money spent ($13). Not sure how fast an adult dog would crush it but it's durable for a pup.


Oh yeah. We have this too and the dogs love it. Also the Kong wobbler. I don't leave them down for long though. Will fill both up and put them out when I have company and when the treats are gone they go back up in the cabinet. The buster cube wins out over the long wobbler. 

We also have a Nina Ottosson wooden treat-dispensing puzzle. Another supervised toy, but very interesting!

For longevity, the Cuz balls really hold up well. Mine will chew off the ears and feet and work out the squeakers, but even after that they still work for fetch 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Jada loves the jolly egg. I think your dog would love it too. You can see video on you tube, just search jolly egg on you tube and watch the fun!


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Neko said:


> So far the buster cube has been the best money spent ($13). Not sure how fast an adult dog would crush it but it's durable for a pup.


 Buster Cube + GSD puppy + crate with metal pan = doG-awful racket.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Neko said:


> So far the buster cube has been the best money spent ($13). Not sure how fast an adult dog would crush it but it's durable for a pup.


Be very careful with the buster cube.
I got Hans one when he was a puppy, and he managed to pull the inner core out and chomp on it, making it sharp like a dagger!
Needless to say, that thing went into the trash immediately.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

We have had better luck with the 4 and 6 inch Jolly balls, both regular and with handle.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Jolly-Pets-Bounce-n-Play-Blueberry-Scented/dp/B001VPEKHC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369453227&sr=8-1&keywords=Jolly+ball+play[/ame]


The egg was great until Hans got powerful enough to put holes in it. I know longer give it to him because I thought his canines would get stuck in the holes he had made.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

LeoRose said:


> Buster Cube + GSD puppy + crate with metal pan = doG-awful racket.


Haha!!!

We watch him with the cube he mostly just uses the tip of his nose and rolls it around. i will make sure we supervise so he does not crack it and get the middle. It seams like no matter what you get you have to supervise. sigh... these furry kids with teeth.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Have you tried the Bobalot?

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/StarMark-Bob-A-Lot-Interactive-Pet-Large/dp/B001JQLNB4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369453569&sr=8-1&keywords=Bobalot[/ame]


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

What are those balls that have the handles(I don't know how else to explain it) called? They were recommended when my dog was evaluated for bitework. I need one of those...


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

llombardo said:


> What are those balls that have the handles(I don't know how else to explain it) called? They were recommended when my dog was evaluated for bitework. I need one of those...


Jolly ball.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Cheyanna said:


> Jolly ball.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not the jolly ball...they are smaller balls that can be used as a tug


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Jolly balls come in all sizes but there are balls like this for reward play. But you don't leave them with the dog. Is this what you were talking about?

Elite Working Balls with T-tug Handle-Elite K-9

Beau loves his Jolly Balls. He has the big one and two smaller ones. Honestly, I never tried them before and he loved them so much when we went to a friends house that she gave them to him because her dogs were just not interested. They are full of puncture holes now but I can't sit down that he does not shove one at me.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have tried so many different toys....the jolly ball with handle is the one toy that Stella absolutely loves. Her mission is to chew off the handles first. But even after the handles go, the ball is still her favorite. I wish they made a jolly ball with 2 handles....she loves to tug with it.

I just bought a Cuz...thought she might like it. So far....eh.

I also bought a soft jolly ball without the handle. She likes it but when she tries to grab it, her teeth get stuck in it.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I recommend the teaser ball. Mine is old as dirt, been through many dogs, has some good teeth damage to it but it is still intact. The only other toy I have that has lasted as long is one of the huge hard plastic jolly balls. My pit bull loves her jolly balls and the hard plastic ones are the only toys that hold up to her. She plays so hard with them, and does cut herself up a bit (she runs it through heavy bushes and bites her lips which doesn't help) but it wears her out and I all I have to do is watch. My GSDs love the teaser ball too.
The softer ones with the handles are great for most dogs, even if they do get the handle off. However, if you have a heavy chewer, the whole ball will be destroyed and useless within 5 minutes. A big waste of $20 IMO. 
Planet dog Orbee balls (they will get the continents off), kong wobbler and the JW hollee roller xtreme are also pretty tough toys. 
I don't think I would use the other toy you posted with the nubs. I've seen it and it is hard plastic but I think my dogs would remove the nubs, and the toy is not one solid piece. The more pieces it's made of, the more weak spots for the dogs to find.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nita loves the Jolly Ball, but she tears them apart, even the ones made for horses. I do buy her a new one every few monthss because it's her favorite toy to chase and carry. She will follow you around with it in her mouth bumping into your legs hoping you will get the hint!

I've tried the cuz balls and some of the others mentioned, but squeeky Kong toys and the Jolly Ball are her favorites.


----------



## LoveOscar (Feb 4, 2013)

Has anyone tried this yet? Aussie Naturals Indestructaball? Its made of one inch thick mango wood and shouldn't splinter, has pebbles or something in it. Comes with a guarantee. Ive thought about trying it as my local all natural feed store advertised it on their facebook. Wondering if anyone had any feedback on it though.

LO


----------

